# Disk size for a 8430T



## paint_it_green (Sep 3, 2006)

I was just wondering what size disk and soil finisher a 8430T could handle? I'm thinkin a 28' 637 with 9" spacing and a 30' S.F.! Or could I get by with something alittle bigger, is this just right, or is it alittle to much? Again just curious how much this tractor can handle?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Mike! Wow! That is a serious soil tillin' machine. I think Johndeere would be best qualified to answer this question since he does a good bit of large scale farming. I am more no till background. I would think the deciding factor on size is how well you can manuever and set up for turns on each pass. Depending upon your farm and field sizes; too large of a disk could be a hinderance.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi, paint_it_green,

Welcome to The Tractorforum. Always good to have another Southern Boy join our ranks. 

I can’t be any help with the question you are asking as the 255 PTO Hp 8430 you ask about and the 156.3 PTO Hp 460 which you own are way more Horse Power than anything I’ve ever even considered owning. 

The $$$$ involved in the purchase of tractor and equipment that large would cause any John Deere dealer’s ears to perk up should anyone one come in and ask a question such as you are asking. If I were you I’d give the local dealer a try. 

I’d try it on mine, but he would know I was whistling in the wind. He rides by my place almost daily and knows how small the little patches I “farm” are.


----------



## paint_it_green (Sep 3, 2006)

Wait a second! I mite need to say this before I confuse anyone on here. I dont own this tractor. Well not a real one anyway. I'm a toy tractor collector. And yes I do have one of these in 1/16 scale. This is just a combo I dreamed up in my head that I'd like to attempt to build in the future. Thats why I found my way here. Another place for me to get the info I need to make my customs look more life like. 

I was raised around farming. However my dad isin't willin to pay me the money I make now to help him farm. So for me collecting toys is my way of holding on to my roots. I can go to the barn whenever I want to help him out so thats a plus! I will say this it will be along time before dad ever gets a tractor of this size. He's still runnin the same tractors that I grew up driving! Ford 9700, TW-30, JD4440, and a JD4640. Put it this way he just bought a 9600 combine last year. Small farmer, but very proud of what he has. I'm just fortunate to be his son.

Thanks for the warm Welcome guys!

Mike


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Now a 1/16 scale 840 I might have room to turn around at the ends of my corn rows.
:spinsmile


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paint_it_green _
> *I was just wondering what size disk and soil finisher a 8430T could handle? I'm thinkin a 28' 637 with 9" spacing and a 30' S.F.! Or could I get by with something alittle bigger, is this just right, or is it alittle to much? Again just curious how much this tractor can handle? *


That would be just about right for the T track.I do not like to over load a tractor with a disk or any type spring tillage equipment.Or even a disk used for fall tillage like disking corn stalks.Reason the more you attach to the draw bar the more down pressure to the drive line and the results are more compaction.However the track drive does do away with compaction concerns.

Remember a Soil Finsher with its longer strung out desighn and more soil penetration.Means it pulls harder then a conventional field cultivator.We use Case IH DMI 48' field cultivators behind a 9400 and 8960.But if we were to go with a Soil Finsher that would reduce the width to probably 38' or even less.

We pull a 28' disk behind a 8300 front wheel assisit. It is plenty for that tractor 9'' spacing disk.We pull a 32' disk behind the 8960 and it has a 9'' spacing and is all the disk it needs and can be a load we only use it in fall.So compaction is not as much of a concern.Disking down stalks ahead of the Ripper.

Also the wider width means a slower ground speed.Even if the tractor can walk the dog easily.We still feel the need to slow down when pulling hard.This keeps the tractor from getting the bounce affect while pulling a heavy load and helps limit compaction.

We do not have a Track tactor at this time.However plan to Demo 9520 T this FALL.


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Amazing. Any pics? I used to pull a 24' on the 4630 with little problems, but that nearly 15 ton monster is something different indeed! Great to see some SERIOUS TRACKED JOHNDEERE MUSCLE AROUND STILL!

-tom


----------

